# Starting over in PCola



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gents, it's been about 7 years since I have fished in Pensacola, and back then I did all shore fishing. I am moving back, and with a new boat. If anyone can give me some general areas to start looking for fish, as well as maybe some inside tackle tips for the area and nice to have for the boat it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

MillerLight21 said:


> Gents, it's been about 7 years since I have fished in Pensacola, and back then I did all shore fishing. I am moving back, and with a new boat. If anyone can give me some general areas to start looking for fish, as well as maybe some inside tackle tips for the area and nice to have for the boat it would be greatly appreciated!


Inshore or offshore?


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry should have clarified. I'll be in a 20ft Bulls Bay with a 115. So mostly Inshore. Maybe try to find some snapper a few miles out on the calm days.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Get a sabiki, go to the massetchusetts just outside to the west of the pass. Load up on bait. Hit any public number by 7, 3' flouro leader, 6'0 circle hook, 6-8oz sinker. 6-8000 reel, 

Put your bait down on the bottom, 1 midway in the water column, 1 free lined live on top. Youll catch fish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

sabanist said:


> Get a sabiki, go to the massetchusetts just outside to the west of the pass. Load up on bait. Hit any public number by 7, 3' flouro leader, 6'0 circle hook, 6-8oz sinker. 6-8000 reel,
> 
> Put your bait down on the bottom, 1 midway in the water column, 1 free lined live on top. Youll catch fish
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 "public number" ? unfamiliar


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Public as in not private. Number as in gps coordinates. Either buy a florida sportsman or hotspots map, or buy a preloaded chip with a host of coordinates you just load on your gps. Or search online and get some free ones


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

the mass is a great place for bait and ive caught many kings there even a 50-60 pounders


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I have a old hotspots map from 2010 so that should get me spooled up. 

Caleb, what size leader are you using on kings out there?


----------



## billfish (Feb 23, 2016)

you have to use wire leader for kings or you get cut off


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Don't forget the buoys from inside to outside.*

Using the same bottom rig mentioned above, drift by each buoy several times. Remember, the buoy anchor isn't straight down under the buoy when the tide is running. Make several drifts. Grouper, Snapper, Amberjacks, Flounder Cobia and Tripletails are frequent catches.

Keep a light rod rigged with a 3/8oz jig with a piece (or whole) shrimp. Pitch it at Tripletails and Cobia that pop up. You don't need really heavy tackle to catch most of these fish. Since you can't keep many, don't worry about the one that manages to run around the buoy. Ten minutes later he will bite again. My son caught a Tripletail last summer that had 5 hooks in his mouth, Three of the hooks were his.

I honestly do not believe you can get skunked fishing the buoys most of the year.

I fished these buoys in the 50's and caught loads of fish and hooked a bunch that refused to come home with me.

Disclaimer: I haven't fished out of P'cola in 40 years or more but you can bet your bippy that I can still catch fish there. I'd imagine it would be a little harder now with all of the boat traffic and inconsiderate boaters.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

spend an evening reading back through "inshore reports" threads. You'll want to take notes. Several of the people who have posted on there know their stuff and give good advice. And I'll add before someone else does: nothing substitutes for time on the water. 
You can also post under "need a ride" and you can probably hook up with someone is currently boatless or just wants to go fishing with a buddy.


----------

